# Redesigned my site



## rambo279 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey everyone!  I decided to redesign my site without the help of my friend (a web developer) because he's been so busy.  So take a look and let me know what you think.  I'll take any ideas or comments.
http://www.angelseyephotography.com

I also have a question...does anyone know how to make the thumbnails less pixelized?  It looks like crap to me, but I don't know how to fix it.  Luckily, it's not on all the photos.

Thanks!


----------



## Dew (Jan 11, 2004)

nice photos you got there   

here's my opinion:

i think the width of your site is too wide to be flexible with a variety of screens (max 700px-720px) ... im scroling sideways 

beautiful girls in your galleries, however, i think their are too many photos of each (for example, 10 photos of one girl) ... lets say you have 3 photos that are very similar in pose, outfit, background, i would pick the best one of the three ... be selective ... if you pick all three, it brings less weight to the one.

usability: when i click on an image to make it larger, i have to use the back button to "go back" .... ideal would be to pop-up in another window (this is where your programming friend may come in   )

on the first page i landed on, it said "home" ... which made me think i was home, but i found no galleries ... it confused me a little, but i clicked on it and it brought me to "home" .... i think ideal on the splash/index/landing page would be something like "enter"

the loading time was good for me (im on cable modem), but for a 56k, it may be a little wait cause the thumbnails are rather large


closing note: its your website and you can have it the way you want it, if you want to attract visitors and make it an exciting experience, you have to think about usability ... you have to be flexible enough to accomodate the majority's needs and almost everyone in between to make your venture successful


----------

